# Who are considered the "Seniors"?



## Ceicei (Aug 29, 2004)

Ok, so I've read the rules for this forum.

Addressed to "all" Seniors,

1)  Who, in this forum, would be considered as "Seniors" permitted to reply to questions?  I assume most individuals whose names are mentioned in "The Journey" would be in that group, but there are probably several others as Seniors also.

2)  What are your strengths in your study of Kenpo?  I know some have certain areas of expertise.

- Ceicei


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 29, 2004)

See the stickied thread at the top 

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16935


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 29, 2004)

At the moment, gentlemen in the description.  We're inviting as many as we can contact to join us.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 30, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> See the stickied thread at the top
> 
> http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16935


Yes, I have read it, but it only mentioned just a FEW names....



			
				Kaith said:
			
		

> 1- Please address you question to a particular Senior.
> Example: Mr. Kelly, Question on Short 2 -or- Mr. White, Question on 5 Swords


That was why I asked about the rest of the Seniors and their strengths and expertise. That way, it may help some of us to know what questions we could ask and whom. Of course, it doesn't mean we have to limit certain types of questions to specific Seniors. My understanding is we can ask any Kenpo-related questions to whomever we choose.  My questions seek to understand these Seniors better.

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 30, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Yes, I have read it, but it only mentioned just a FEW  names....
> - Ceicei


 If you read my post #8 under "let the  questions begin" you will see that we are working on getting more "seniors"  involved.  We have _*started*_ this room with the  *current* "seniors" that frequent or are members of Martial Talk.  Keep in  mind this is a new specialty room and will take some time to grow, I will be  actively talking to others to entice them to join us.....  Be  patient.



			
				Ceicei said:
			
		

> That was why I asked about the rest of the  Seniors and their strengths and expertise. That way, it may help some of us to  know what questions we could ask and whom. Of course, it doesn't mean we have to  limit certain types of questions to specific Seniors. My understanding is we can  ask any Kenpo-related questions to whomever we choose. My questions seek to  understand these Seniors better.
> - Ceicei


 _*This  room*_ is specifically for questions *only* to the "seniors"  listed, and to be answered ONLY by them.  There are  _*3*_ other rooms to ask questions to anyone else anything you  wish.   In this room, you may address the entire group a question or a specific  individual.
 So ask away.......  and I hope you enjoy this new room.

 :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 30, 2004)

I am happy to announce that soon *Frank Trejo* and *Dave Hebler* will be joining us here.  They just need to complete their registration in the near future and you will be able to ask 2 more prominent Kenpoists questions.


----------



## Bob White (Sep 8, 2004)

I look forward to being involved in this forum. I certainly would of liked something like this when I was coming up through the ranks.  If I can be of service please let me know.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 29, 2004)

Hello Gentlemen:

I am not sure if this is the correct forum. So here it goes lol! 

I have a question. I have read just about everythin I can on Kenpo and since I live in Topeka KS there are no American Kenpo Schools near me. I was wondering.  I have been encouraging my wife to help with making a decision on moving to a city that actually has a Kenpo school. Now for the real question where is the best or at least best possible city to relocate too.  

I have two choices. One is Wichita Kansas where I can train at Kelley Kenpo or I have been talking with Michael Billings about Austin Texas. Some insight into these two Men would be helpful.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 29, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Where is the best or at least best possible city to relocate too?  I have two choices. One is Wichita Kansas where I can train at Tom Kelly's Kenpo or I have been talking with Michael Billings about Austin Texas. Some insight into these two Men would be helpful.


 Well, from the two choices given................ *either* would be a giant step in the right direction!!  Both are excellent, you couldn't go wrong if you tried, and both have a quality supporting cast of many behind and around them.

 :asian:


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 30, 2004)

Well this evening I belive my wife is agreeable to the move to Wichita since her family is there and I can still work under my current nursing license. We are planning to attend twice a week to go to Tom's school to get used to the classes and when we move I can go more often. We are planning for a spring move once our current season tickets for Hockey run out. 

Thanks Dennis


----------



## Doc (Oct 31, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Well this evening I belive my wife is agreeable to the move to Wichita since her family is there and I can still work under my current nursing license. We are planning to attend twice a week to go to Tom's school to get used to the classes and when we move I can go more often. We are planning for a spring move once our current season tickets for Hockey run out.
> 
> Thanks Dennis


I offer a small tip. I wouldn't call him "Tom."


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 16, 2004)

I take Seniors Vitamins... does that count?


----------



## Sigung86 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just want to say ...   You *OLD* guys are funny!  And someone say "Hi" to Uncle for me.


----------

